# question on Gear on 814 series Gravely



## witty (May 22, 2010)

I accidently pulled the gear off the back of the crankshaft when i pulled the crankshaft out from the engine. Being I did not know what I was doing at first since it was my first time taking this apart:

My question is I know the gear is held on by a retainer pin i can see the groove all around the inside of the gear as to where it sets, but there is no groove in the end of the crankshaft so how will it even stay on the crankshaft since there is no groove for the pin to set into?


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Handsome

That snap ring just (importantly) keeps the keyway from walking out into the motor. The bevel gears take care of themselves.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have read your question several times and just can't wrap my mind around your discreption ( my fault ). I think stewart711 has a grip on the situation. Let us know what you find out. Good Luck


----------

